# question for the FFA ladies...



## holy crap (May 7, 2007)

roll call.

if you consider yourself a female feeder, would you mind raising your hand and saying "here" or "present"?


----------



## littleMISSabby (May 7, 2007)

Present!!


----------



## lemmink (May 8, 2007)

present! :bow:


----------



## Love.Metal (May 8, 2007)

Here!!


----------



## Lady Bella UK (May 8, 2007)

*raises hand whilst blushing furiously* :blush: 

I'm a shy retiring Lady who often doesn't admit to much... :blush:


----------



## Melian (May 8, 2007)

Here.

And why do you ask?


----------



## holy crap (May 8, 2007)

after a few conversations with a couple of people, it seemed like all the guys wanted to know but were afraid to ask.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2007)

*more of an encourager then *FEEDER* but given the opportunity..i think i would JUMP at the chance :smitten: *


----------



## Mercedes (May 9, 2007)

:batting: 

I concur with HDANGEL15.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 9, 2007)

I think I've expressed this before about myself...to some people I'd be considered such...others wouldn't, because I'm not forceful. I'd rather the entire experience to be one of heightened sensations...not forceful, enjoyed rather than required...not sure if I'm making sense...


----------



## Tad (May 9, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> ...not forceful, enjoyed rather than required...not sure if I'm making sense...



Makes perfect sense to me  That is pretty much how I feel on both sides of the equation, which makes me feel a little odd when I say I'm a feeder/feedee at heart.

-Ed


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 9, 2007)

edx said:


> Makes perfect sense to me  That is pretty much how I feel on both sides of the equation, which makes me feel a little odd when I say I'm a feeder/feedee at heart.
> 
> -Ed



I understand! If I say yes I am, then there is an assumption that I'm dominating or something...I'm not...which is why in my chat profile I do identify myself as a feeder, a hedonistic type though...all about engaging all the senses, enjoying it all...texture, taste, smell, sight...the whole package...not sure where I'd factor in sound, but sure there are sounds involved...anyway...I've gone on way too long.


----------



## Tad (May 9, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I understand! If I say yes I am, then there is an assumption that I'm dominating or something...I'm not...which is why in my chat profile I do identify myself as a feeder, a hedonistic type though...all about engaging all the senses, enjoying it all...texture, taste, smell, sight...the whole package...not sure where I'd factor in sound, but sure there are sounds involved...anyway...I've gone on way too long.



Not at all! Guys, any of you object to hearing an FFA go on about how she enjoys eating and gaining? 

Thought not  

-Ed


----------



## Lady Bella UK (May 9, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I think I've expressed this before about myself...to some people I'd be considered such...others wouldn't, because I'm not forceful. I'd rather the entire experience to be one of heightened sensations...not forceful, enjoyed rather than required...not sure if I'm making sense...



I second what BlueEyedBanshee says! It would have to be consensual


----------



## Melian (May 9, 2007)

holy crap said:


> after a few conversations with a couple of people, it seemed like all the guys wanted to know but were afraid to ask.



Ah, fair enough! And now you know 

I wish you guys would freely post your controversial topics. They're always the most interesting to read.


----------



## ruby (May 9, 2007)

My business meeting just concluded. We have some extra orange muffins. Are any of you BHM interested?


----------



## BigChaz (May 9, 2007)

ruby said:


> My business meeting just concluded. We have some extra orange muffins. Are any of you BHM interested?



Ill take those off your hands. 

You have some more right?


----------



## BHM_Toronto (May 9, 2007)

ruby said:


> My business meeting just concluded. We have some extra orange muffins. Are any of you BHM interested?



lol - interested? how could any man not be? all the sumptuous eating without even having to lift any cutlery! seriously, i've never tried, but i could envision myself gobbling muffins with great enthusiasm, but at the same time, being careful not to bite any fingers.....

actually, i'm curious as to whether your eating fantasies are generally messy or if proper table manners are a must?


----------



## ciccia (May 10, 2007)

Here! One more Ffeeder!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (May 10, 2007)

I would consider myself an FFA before considering myself as a feeder, but that's cuz I haven't had the oppertunity to be a feeder yet. It's certainly something I'd love to do though.


----------



## butterflyblob (May 11, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I would consider myself an FFA before considering myself as a feeder, but that's cuz I haven't had the oppertunity to be a feeder yet. It's certainly something I'd love to do though.


^ what she said ^


----------



## AnyaDServal (May 15, 2007)

Yep. I'm a feeder. Consensual all the way!


----------



## thepiscn (May 15, 2007)

@butterflyblob

Well, if you want to give it a try just let me know


----------



## Lady Bella UK (May 16, 2007)

BHM_Toronto said:


> actually, i'm curious as to whether your eating fantasies are generally messy or if proper table manners are a must?



I've just noticed this and thought I would reply...

Proper candlelit 6 course meal with full formal attire, chicken chowder to start, baked goats cheese next, salad course (with lots of incredibly fattening dressing) followed by champagne sorbet. Main course would be roast rack of lamb with mushroom sauce and trimmings, baked alaska and finishing with cheese and biscuits. White wine for the first 3 courses, red for the main course and pudding (preferably a nice merlot), port for the cheese and biscuits. White bread, brown bread, soda bread and garlic bread with every course, petit fours between the pudding and cheese and biscuits.

I also have to mention that I may feel a bit sick at dinner and not feel terribly hungry so I may have to help you finish off my portions :eat2: 

That is what would be served up at Lady Bella's dinner party, any takers?


----------



## ciccia (May 17, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I would consider myself an FFA before considering myself as a feeder, but that's cuz I haven't had the oppertunity to be a feeder yet. It's certainly something I'd love to do though.



I've said i'm a feeder but i have to confess that neither had i a real experience of feeding.. YET!!! 
And i'm absolutely happy because on 24th of March i will exprerience it!!! 

Some time ago i dropped a PM to Sirrus who posted here for the first time about two months ago and since then we've been staying in touch. Few weeks ago i booked a flight to Rome and i'm SO EXCITED about meeting and FEEDING a real BHM!!! 

We're a bit far away from each other but still in the same country! 

If he doesn't mind i would report when i come back home!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 17, 2007)

ciccia said:


> I've said i'm a feeder but i have to confess that neither had i a real experience of feeding.. YET!!!
> And i'm absolutely happy because on 24th of March i will exprerience it!!!
> 
> Some time ago i dropped a PM to Sirrus who posted here for the first time about two months ago and since then we've been staying in touch. Few weeks ago i booked a flight to Rome and i'm SO EXCITED about meeting and FEEDING a real BHM!!!
> ...



*(((CICCIA))) do keep us fellow FA's informed how it works out...keeping you both in my prayers for a happy meeting...eating and lots of hugs :smitten: *


----------



## ciccia (May 17, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *(((CICCIA))) do keep us fellow FA's informed how it works out...keeping you both in my prayers for a happy meeting...eating and lots of hugs :smitten: *



I will!  Donno about hugs cause i actually have a boyfriend (and i love him) but i won't miss the chance to touch that belly after i stuff it to bursting! :eat2::eat1:

By the way, any idea about how much food can be safely fed to a BHM from 9:30 am to 4 pm? :happy:


----------



## Tad (May 17, 2007)

ciccia said:


> By the way, any idea about how much food can be safely fed to a BHM from 9:30 am to 4 pm? :happy:



A lot! :shocked: 

Just don't stuff him too much right at the beginning, and get him to walk around a little now and then to help settle things.

Have fun!

-Ed


----------



## ciccia (May 17, 2007)

edx said:


> A lot! :shocked:
> 
> Just don't stuff him too much right at the beginning, and get him to walk around a little now and then to help settle things.
> 
> ...



I completely agree with "a lot"! 

Does walking really help? I remember Sirrus saying that he wouldn't like to walk because then he would lose newly achieved grams (hopefuly kg), does that make any sense?


----------



## Vrai (May 18, 2007)

I'm also a feeder. I'm a dominant type, but I don't believe in non-consensual force feeding, or even encouraging. However, lack of consent hasn't yet been a problem in my relationship. 

I enjoy just participating in my significant other eating at anytime, but I especially enjoy feeding him myself or encouraging him to eat with abandon and then enjoy a full belly afterward. I enjoy the sensuality of just the eating alone. Helping him to gain weight is a fantasy of mine, but not something I actually intend to do.


----------



## itsjustme (May 18, 2007)

Lady Bella UK said:


> I've just noticed this and thought I would reply...
> 
> Proper candlelit 6 course meal with full formal attire, chicken chowder to start, baked goats cheese next, salad course (with lots of incredibly fattening dressing) followed by champagne sorbet. Main course would be roast rack of lamb with mushroom sauce and trimmings, baked alaska and finishing with cheese and biscuits. White wine for the first 3 courses, red for the main course and pudding (preferably a nice merlot), port for the cheese and biscuits. White bread, brown bread, soda bread and garlic bread with every course, petit fours between the pudding and cheese and biscuits.
> 
> ...


Just give me the time and the place! lol 
Well to me i think there's a distinction to be adressed between feeders and FFAs. For example, alot of the women on here seem to want to grow a guy who is already chubby/fat.
Would any of you ever consider or be willing to grow a guy from skinny all the way up to obese? I only ask this because i am somewhat skinny but could only find the confidence to get bigger with the love and encouragement of someone who wanted it too.
Maybe its just me, but i'd love the intimacy and trust involved in being grown by the person i loved. Not to mention how sexually fullfilling it would be. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## ciccia (May 18, 2007)

itsjustme said:


> Just give me the time and the place! lol
> Well to me i think there's a distinction to be adressed between feeders and FFAs. For example, alot of the women on here seem to want to grow a guy who is already chubby/fat.
> Would any of you ever consider or be willing to grow a guy from skinny all the way up to obese? I only ask this because i am somewhat skinny but could only find the confidence to get bigger with the love and encouragement of someone who wanted it too.
> Maybe its just me, but i'd love the intimacy and trust involved in being grown by the person i loved. Not to mention how sexually fullfilling it would be. Thoughts anyone?



I don't think there's a need to distinguish FFAs and Ffeeders.. I mean that (apart from diseases) fat comes from overeating. 

Is there an FFA for whom a guy getting fatter isn't a turn-on? 

And, yes, for me anybody positive about being fat is a turn-on. It could be a fat guy or a skinny guy who gets fat on purpose. I'd love to fatten up whoever desires it!

And of course i dream to fatten up the person i love.. For me, as FFA, fat means not only sexual stuff, but also tenderness, peace, loving, care, happiness, relaxation.. It would be in heaven if that was possible.


----------



## skinnygrl (May 19, 2007)

here, although not very present on forums.


----------



## itsjustme (May 19, 2007)

ciccia said:


> I don't think there's a need to distinguish FFAs and Ffeeders.. I mean that (apart from diseases) fat comes from overeating.
> 
> Is there an FFA for whom a guy getting fatter isn't a turn-on?
> 
> ...



Sorry my bad, i meant feeders and FAs. 
I agree with what you've put and like the fact that your taste caters for those of us who are still on the skinny side. Like you, it's something i could only do with someone i loved. Although starting it off with a like minded female with the strong possibilty of it blossoming into love wouldn't be so bad either.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (May 20, 2007)

itsjustme said:


> Just give me the time and the place! lol



I thought you would like it in particular, hunny!  

In answer to your question, the idea of feeding up someone skinny has just as much appeal to me as feeding up someone already chubby. Its just the bigger guy already has a head start! Also, it depends on the body type- some skinny guys can eat and eat and never really gain, whereas the endomorphic types are genetically predispositioned to gain....mmmmm.

Bella xXx


----------



## itsjustme (May 20, 2007)

Lady Bella UK said:


> I thought you would like it in particular, hunny!
> 
> In answer to your question, the idea of feeding up someone skinny has just as much appeal to me as feeding up someone already chubby. Its just the bigger guy already has a head start! Also, it depends on the body type- some skinny guys can eat and eat and never really gain, whereas the endomorphic types are genetically predispositioned to gain....mmmmm.
> 
> Bella xXx



Well luckily for me i put on weight relatively easily, unluckily for me i have no significant other to grow me. I've also been blessed with a big appetite which works in my favour . Si nice to know that there are people who don't mind growing someone from skinny. It gives me hope. x


----------



## otherland78 (Jul 10, 2008)

But as it is always the same with guys and girl :

Girls are always talking about their interests and concerning things whilst guys only talk when they are asked ...haha that´s why girl always wanted to like to know : hey! guy what are you thinking right now!? and guys never will ask you that  lol


----------



## CAGIRL (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmm, yes, I think I could be...don't really have any experience...I'm discreetly looking for the right opportunity :happy:


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 11, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I would consider myself an FFA before considering myself as a feeder, but that's cuz I haven't had the oppertunity to be a feeder yet. It's certainly something I'd love to do though.



I'm calling BS :kiss2:


----------



## persimmon (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah, hi. Me too.


----------



## cammy (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll definately participate in whatever type of food fest I can get away with. When my guy's into eating, I'll encourage, cook, serve, feed, rub and fawn all over him. When he's trying to diet, I'll cook, serve and offer up everything tempting goody I've got. My bad....but hey, I'm a full-fledged FFA and our men can't be BHMs without constant consumption.


----------



## Amandy (Jul 13, 2008)

Count me in the group labeled "FFA first, but feeder tendencies." I'm more inclined to feed a chubby guy, but when a BHM comes to me plenty fattened up (le yum), I'm less inclined. But under all circumstances, there's nothing wrong with a little food play in the foreplay :eat1:


----------



## fatstuart1975 (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't think I've ever met or chatted with a genuine female feeder.

I've met a few FFA's in my life, but never and FFFA 

I think a seperate board/sub-board or even it's own thread is a good idea.

Definately something I would love to experience from my position as a growing BHM, having a female feeder make me even bigger...

Fatstuart


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I think I've expressed this before about myself...to some people I'd be considered such...others wouldn't, because I'm not forceful. I'd rather the entire experience to be one of heightened sensations...not forceful, enjoyed rather than required...not sure if I'm making sense...



I agree with you blue, i am the say way. it can be more fun when its enjoyable, not forced


----------



## freedombigirl (Jul 15, 2008)

Slightly late...but yeah...Here!! LOL!


----------



## theguy (Jul 21, 2008)

:eat1:well then somebody feed me! i'm hungry


----------



## kittymahlberg (Jul 23, 2008)

Another late reply here, but I'm definitely a feeder. I would agree with many of the previous posts: surely we're all feeders to some degree. Maybe some of us wouldn't go so far as to feed in real life, but if you're an FFA, chances are, you know you wanna. I was recently with some friends at a restaurant, and one of the guys ended the evening by stretching back with a groan and muttering about how much he'd been stuffing himself and how much weight he'd put on recently. He was barely plump, but it was still so cute.

On the subject of consent, well, of course I would never enact those fantasies of finding a timid, unsuspecting fellow to wheedle into overeating. . . .

"Here, just one more bowl of ice cream, Puddin'."

Whatever size a guy starts from doesn't matter, as long as he ends up nice and big. :eat2: If he's already big, I'm sure "maintenance" is lots of fun, too.


----------



## FFAKAT (Jul 25, 2008)

FEEDER here!!! Long proven track record of feeding since age 14/15!!
Love SSBHM's to extreme weights. HARDCORE!!


----------



## kojack (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, damn it. Where are all you lovely girls then? Must not be California. 

I've loved the idea of meeting a girl to help "soften" me up but distance is always tough. I'm at about 215 pounds with a little softness so I figure I'd be a perfect canidate lol

Anywa, gives me hope there are more gals like that around I could find, and hopefully enjoy spending time past the feeding with.


----------



## FreneticFang (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm much more enthused with seeing a guy *want* to eat than with me forcing it or encouraging it. Enjoying food is more important than the focus of gaining weight, though the weight gain is certainly a turn-on when it happens.

Passive feeder would be the term?


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 15, 2008)

I think I have come to the conclusion that I am a closet feeder. Cause, whenever I get a meal I eat about three bites then try and shove it off on someone else. ANYONE else...just so they will eat it...


----------



## unconventional (Sep 15, 2008)

I would have to say. Im a feeder. its that simple.


----------



## Cane (Sep 15, 2008)

Seems like a few guys in here doubt the existence of female feeders. Rest assured, they DO exist, I've dated one. I suspect they're a lot more common than you might think, but what's even rarer than that is being open about it, to themselves and others.

Certainly the FFAs who post on this board are open about it, but it seems that there is also a much larger group of women whose feeding tendencies are not yet fully realized and brought into their conscious mind. With a little encouragement, you might be surprised how many girls would delight in filling you to the brim!


----------



## Ichida (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree Cane ^.~

As an FFA i'd say there are a lot of regular guys who might look a little askance at the weight thing but would hardly object to extra servings or belly rubs after a little encouragement.

I'd classify myself as an FFA first and foremost, encourager next (i'll willingly encourage any guy to put away a little more), feeder last (not nearly as much). Feeding to me is sensual and sexual and


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Sep 29, 2008)

*raises hand* Here.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 30, 2008)

Not really, but I'm certainly not above pampering a guy.


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 20, 2008)

Yup... one active here


----------



## Weeze (Oct 20, 2008)

I like big guys as much as the next girl....

But i'd be afraid of being a feeder and then if his cholesterol or whatever got high, i'd feel responsible.
Yeah. I'm sorta paranoid.


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 21, 2008)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> I'm calling BS :kiss2:




This is the part where your crew goes "OOOHHH!!!!!"


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 21, 2008)

krismiss said:


> I like big guys as much as the next girl....
> 
> But i'd be afraid of being a feeder and then if his cholesterol or whatever got high, i'd feel responsible.
> Yeah. I'm sorta paranoid.



He'd the the one who has to swallow the food.... just remember that


----------



## Melian (Oct 21, 2008)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> He'd the the one who has to swallow the food.... just remember that



This is very true, Chris, but I still share her sentiment.

I like the process, the result, and the fact that he enjoys it too...but if something went wrong (despite the fact that it is ultimately his choice, and he chose to go for it), I'd still feel terribly guilty and sad. The guilt stems from love.

This sense of responsibility has prevented me from ever *truly* indulging my feeder urges.


----------

